# Lake CX237 vs 402



## tangerineowl

Currently I am using Northwave Sonic SRS shoes.
I love the narrow heel fit (best by far of any shoe I've tried), though the forefoot area is a bit narrow, so its time to look elsewhere.

Tried on a pair of Lake CX237's today. 
Quite a bit wider at the front, and overall the fit (43) seemed awesome, however I have concerns about the looser heel fit. 
Not as narrow/snug there as my Sonics; I can see a bit of heel lift going on.

The staff person then explained the molding process of the Lake 402 shoe.
Though flipping the shoes over and comparing the base of the 237 against the 402, it was clearly visible that the 237 is quite a bit wider at the front.

Is it possible that the 402 when molded could go as wide as the 237 at the front? I'm assuming that the heel issue with the 237 won't be present with the 402, as the heel area can be molded narrow to fit.

Apart from that, are there any other brands with a narrow heel and a Lake-width front?


----------



## kbwh

Maybe Bont?


----------



## dynomike8

I've tried the 237 and owned the 402 for about a year. The 402 is the widest shoe I have ever worn, it's a genuine E width (at least). If you're really worried, they also make a wide, which I can't even fathom. You can only mold the heel of the 402, you can't do anything with the front or uppers of the shoe.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

I have both. Sort of, I have MX237 which is the 2 hole version. 402 I used for road and 237 for cross and casual rides when I might want to walk a lot.

Lake 402 is an awesome shoe but IMO but if you want a really tight heal it's not a good choice, yes, even with the ability to mold it. It just doesn't results in a super tight heal. 

I can only guess the poster before me got the wide version and didn't realize it or is thinking of a different shoe. The 402 is 100% NOT an exceptionally wide shoe. 

I really like the 237 also but agree with you that the heal isn't all that tight. I only feel it when walking, not cycling, so I don't care but you're right.

I really like Lake shoes but it doesn't sound like they are for you.

Sidi wide version is worth checking out. I think their heal retention is the best I know of.


----------



## tangerineowl

Thanks for the replies, folks.

I double-checked on the Lake site, and the 237 has a different, wider "all day" last (forget their name for it) than the 402 _competition_ last.
All-day is more my riding style 

Yeah, the Sidi heel-retention thing is good (I did try on a pair some time ago), but I did find the front (standard-width model) a bit tight.

I'm now considering tracking down a previous year's Lake model which has the boa dial at the heel; thinking that may be the Lake solution here.

I do have a Bont dealer close to where I live. Perhaps will check him out, though have read that they are very very stiff.

Thanks once again.


----------

